# Need to find some good aquascaping rock!



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

it depends on how much you want to spend; what type of stone are you looking for? Seiryu or something else?


----------



## becky3086 (Mar 22, 2013)

I tend to get all mine from the great outdoors but that is just me.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I have found nice selection at landscape supply yards. 

Of course, decent LFS have rock$ too.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

bonsai stores if you can find one.. I've heard they can carry alot of unique stones, just make sure to check the rocks that they doesn't buffer your PH.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah check your area if theres a bonsai store. they should carry these seiryu like stones for cheap. like $0.50 lb or cheaper. infact, thats what lots of people do, buy these stone at bonsai stores and resell them for profit.

and i heard that most seiryu stones we buy nowadays arent the real ones anyways but just similiar ones.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I will have to look into this; however, it is probably a long shot here in Minnesota.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

DaveFish has some nice lava rock he sells here.


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

landscape stores are a great way to get tons of stones cheap find one localy go see what you like and right down names then go home and do some reaserch and make sure they wont effect your water i got 40 pounds of dove grey stone last time i went and spent like five dollars. 



thats some of the rock i bought


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

becky3086 said:


> I tend to get all mine from the great outdoors but that is just me.


That's because you live in a place that has cool rocks. Up here near Lake Michigan in Illinois, we have a bunch of round river rocks and not a lot of anything else. It's really difficult to find good aquascaping stones in nature here unless you're lucky enough to find something that got dragged here on a glacier thousands of years ago and left behind. Even then, it usually requires a lot of digging to find those. The best I've found in northern IL are from construction sites where they are digging foundations for new houses.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

tylergvolk said:


> I will have to look into this; however, it is probably a long shot here in Minnesota.


Tropiquatics in north St. Paul has some, but wait till they get a new shipment. Fabulous IMO. That's where mine are from.


----------

